# upgrade 7.0 to 7.1 problem with rc.conf



## rdunkle (Apr 4, 2009)

I upgraded from i386 7.0 to 7.1. That was done with cvsup, buildworld, buildkernel method.  
Ran into a problem on reboot.  It appears none of the rc.conf is read.  Startup does not even log to /var/messages.  During boot I see lines of error messages telling me to read man rc.conf  for every script run from rc.d.  
Not sure if I goofed up something during mergemaster.  If I run manually any script in /etc/rc.d   ... I get the same error complaining that I need to read man rc.conf
The /etc/rc.conf is in place and appears correct.
I don't have any message log to look at for debug.
I am missing something real basic in the boot process it seems.


----------



## rdunkle (Apr 4, 2009)

The problem was goofed mergemaster.... I did not update to the newer /etc/defaults/rc.conf   I had left that file to deal with later.


----------



## zeiz (Apr 6, 2009)

I used to have same mess. It happens in /etc/defaults/rc.conf and not in /etc/rc.conf. Working with mergemaster don't merge old and tmp files but just install new (temporary) file after reviewing changes. Some changes does appear but they are not significant. Also it's good idea to backup entire /etc to for example /etc/etc.old as recommended in handbook...just in case 
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/makeworld.html#Q24.7.14.3.


----------

